# vitre de mon macbook pro  cassée



## steph25 (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, mon fils vient de me casser la vitre de mon MBP 15 pouces

comme je suis de passage à Paris d'ici peu, je voudrais en profiter pour faire changer la vitre (plus de garantie apple)
j'ai trouvé deux sites qui peuvent le faire.
J'aurais besoin d'avis sur ces deux magasins, donner moi votre avis, vos expériences avec des exemples de réparation possibles ...
en gros, lequel choisir, merci d'avance 

http://www.bricomac.com/   me propose 169 euros pour la changer

http://www.reparationapple.fr/   me propose 90 euros ...

petite différence donc ??


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (2 Mai 2012)

Mon avis serait confiance 0 dans ces boîtes, et je le ferai moi même si j'étais courageux, ou dans un AppleStore si j'avais les moyens. 

En attente d'autres avis, et de retours d'expérience!


----------



## steph25 (2 Mai 2012)

le  problème , dans un apple store, c'est que cela va me couter environ 800 euros !!!
j'en ai fait la demande à mon technicien officiel , ils changent la dalle complète !! aberrant !!

je ne comprends pas pourquoi d'ailleurs ...


----------



## grimick (2 Mai 2012)

je n ai pas eu d expérience particulière avec l un ou l autre .

mais en tout cas bricomac est , en tout cas par chez moi , assez connu ...

du coup si je devais faire la réparation de mon mac book pro j irais peut être chez eux .

après tu as aussi la possibilité de commander les pièces et de faire la réparation chez toi tranquillou


----------



## steph25 (3 Mai 2012)

je ne sais pas , j'hésite... apparemment il faut faire attention qu'il n'y ait pas trop de poussiere lorsque la vitre est enlevée ...

il faut aussi du doigté dans la manip ..
pour la différence de prix, je prefererais peut-etre laisser faire des gens qui l'ont déjà fait ...

j'espère que d'autres vont me donner des avis sur ces deux magasins bricomac était passé sur Capital sur M6 .. donc assez connu ...

@+


----------



## C@cTuS (4 Mai 2012)

Moi , j'y reflechirais à deux fois, 

certes ce n'est pas cher chez Bricomac , mais tous les composants "neufs" qu'ils proposent ne sont pas d origine Apple ( Apple ne fabriquant pas de pièces , mais on se comprend ), que ce soit des vitres macbook Pro , ou écran iPhone , ou autre . Ce sont des produits d' une autre gamme, ressemblant fortement à ceux d' Apple , mais pas de meme qualité . Aucun centre agréé Apple, que ce soit centre de service ou Apple Store, ne réparera d' écran d 'iphone , de macbook / Pro , ipod, etc .. pourquoi ?  parce que les pièces ne sont pas disponibles auprès d' Apple, tout ce que vous voyez sur internet, c'est de la contrefaçon ( il existe tout de meme des produits de qualité, ne jamais prendre le moins cher ) .

Les seules pièces d' origine Apple, chez Bricomac, seront les pièces d' occasion .

Ensuite se pose la question de la qualité de service, voilà ce qu'on trouve sur internet, après le changement d' une vitre ( qui à mon goût doit être fait dans une salle blanche, pour la poussière .. ) sur un Macbook Unibody 2008 ( pas Unibody Blanc , car pas de vitre )  : 

http://www.kiloki.com/fr/forum/hardware-apple/7738/reparation-macbook-chez-bricomac.html

les photos : 

- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/photo7ts.jpg
- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/s6000797.jpg
- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/s6000798.jpg
- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/photo5pi.jpg
- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/s6000793.jpg
- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/s6000795.jpg
- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/photo6oz.jpg


C' est bien notifié sur leur site en bas, qu'il ne travaille pas pour Apple  : 

"Bricomac ne constitue en aucune façon une boutique cautionnée par Apple et ne fait aucune représentation à l'effet que Apple® Inc. approuve ou autorise nos activités. iPhone est une marque de commerce qui appartient à Apple® Inc. et dont Bricomac n'a aucune intention de se prévaloir. Toutes les marques citées sont déposées par leur détenteur respectif. Les produits ne sont pas affiliés à la société Apple."


La meilleure solution étant la Seconde donnée par Matthieudunet, un Apple Store ou un centre agréé , remplacement de dalle Complète .


----------



## karim_musa (6 Octobre 2012)

bonjour
demonter et remettre la vitre n'est pas si compliqué, c'est à la portée de n'importe qui si on s'applique, la preuve j'ai reussi à le faire (et je ne suis pas trop manuel...)

j'ai trouvé la vitre à 40 euro sur http://www.ireparmac.fr/vitre-macbook-unibody-a1278-p-626.html

tout a roulé, juste un peu long la livraison (2 semaines dans mon cas).

j'espere en avoir aidé un qui cherchera un temoignage !
bonne nuit au dodo !


----------



## esimport (6 Octobre 2012)

il y a deux solutions:
-circuit officiel "Apple" / changement display unit complet / 800&#8364; / résultat impeccable 
-réparation soi-même / achat écran-vitre / 100&#8364; / résultat en fonction du savoir-faire 

le tutoriel est ici:

changement de vitre sur un macbook A1278 








note: il est très difficile de ne pas laisser de légères marques sur le joint, car il faut chauffer afin d'assouplir la colle, et cela laissera forcément des marques d'outils. Ceci dit, si l'on est adroit, et un tantinet minutieux, on pourra peut-être fermer les yeux, et penser aux 700&#8364; d'économie.

D'autant que je rappelle qu'un display unit complet changé, revient à mettre en décharge de l'alu, et un LCD qui ne sont absolument pas recyclables.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Moi , j'y reflechirais à deux fois,
> 
> certes ce n'est pas cher chez Bricomac , mais tous les composants "neufs" qu'ils proposent ne sont pas d origine Apple ( Apple ne fabriquant pas de pièces , mais on se comprend ), que ce soit des vitres macbook Pro , ou écran iPhone , ou autre . Ce sont des produits d' une autre gamme, ressemblant fortement à ceux d' Apple , mais pas de meme qualité . Aucun centre agréé Apple, que ce soit centre de service ou Apple Store, ne réparera d' écran d 'iphone , de macbook / Pro , ipod, etc .. pourquoi ?  parce que les pièces ne sont pas disponibles auprès d' Apple, tout ce que vous voyez sur internet, c'est de la contrefaçon ( il existe tout de meme des produits de qualité, ne jamais prendre le moins cher ) .
> 
> ...



Ce témoignage est absolument honteux, je ne comprend même pas comme la personne a qui ça arrive en reste la. Pour l'apprenti juriste que je suis, ça serait vite réglé en responsabilité civile... 
Quel travail de porc !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2012)

Je suis l'avis de nombreuse personne, peut être pas pour la sécurité de ton portefeuille, mais pour la sécurité de ton mac, et de frais juridique en cas de problème. 
->Apple Store
->Réparateur Agrée Apple.
Au moins, ton mac sera respecté (ou aura plus de chance d'être respecté) et avoir du matos Apple officiel, ou agrée par Apple.
C'est toujours chiant ce genre de problème, mais bon, ça me semble logique d'aller chez la marque. Un peu comme une voiture..


----------



## friscou (4 Juin 2013)

Entre 50 et 800 j'ai choisi de le faire moi même

Ce n'est pas difficile, il faut juste être tres méticuleux
D'abord évité le décapeur thermique qui peux abimer le joint
le sèche cheveux suffit.

Retirer la vitre qui en générale est cassé ne pose pas de problème ( si on la casse plus ce n'est pas grave), attention aux petits bouts de verre qui pourrait rayer la dalle lcd. souffler régulièrement la surface pour les enlever
préférer des petites ventouses, si la vitre est cassée les grandes ne serve a rien.

Glisser une lame fine pour décoller l'adhesif en faisant tres attention à certain endroit car il y a des câbles, en prenant son temps tout se passe bien.

pour la recoller il vaut mieux etre deux, un qui positionne la vitre (coté charniere), et l'autre qui enlève les dernières poussières . j'ai utilisé une brosse antistatique spécial pour nettoyer les capteur d'appareil photo.
Vitre collée on mets sous pression avec des pinces a dessin ou a linge.
travail impeccable et sans poussière.

Le problème maintenant est de voir la qualité de la vitre (qui n'est pas fournie par apple évidement) acheté chez Hexapart. mais ça je ne le saurait qu'avec le temps.
Je posterai un message d'ici un mois


----------



## esimport (5 Juin 2013)

je confirme, ce n'est pas difficile, il faut juste être soigneux. Correctif par rapport au tutoriel de changement de vitre publié. Utiliser d'abord les spatules en acier dans un coin, puis insérer une carte plastique et faire décoller la vitre avec un peu de chaleur:


----------



## thoms75 (17 Décembre 2013)

La tache est effectivement un peu délicate. Pour avoir travaillé indirectement pour Apple, nous remplacions la dalle entière. Et j' avoue que ce n' est pas très honnête. Pour atteindre la perfection avec ce genre de manip, il faudrait une cabine pour éviter les poussières.

Mais avec quelques outils adéquates, et un peu de courage, cela est tout à fait réalisable. Mais si vous souhaitez confier cette tache à un professionnel, vous pouvez faire confiance en ces sociétés françaises.

BricoMac
ReparationApple.fr
Pro LCD's

PS: Faite bien attention de ne pas rayer la dalle derrière la vitre. Vous pouvez par précaution insérer une feuille A4 après l' avoir décollée d' un côté.


----------



## oldmachin (14 Novembre 2014)

ReparationApple.fr a l'air beaucoup moins cher que les autres. Quelqu'un a déjà testé ?
Qualité de la vitre ?


----------

